# 2x2 Extended X-Cube! (:



## TCKyewbs (Sep 5, 2015)

Recently uploaded this tutorial on how to make an extended 2x2 X Cube (Not FF  )

It's a pretty simple and intuitive mod but this timelapse/building process walkthrough just gives a clearer idea and tips for certain steps. Hopefully you guys check the video out, thanks! 

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7h2h6YFFFnA[/video]


----------



## Damien Porter (Sep 5, 2015)

I like your finished product. So simple yet excellent results. Great mod for beginners.


----------

